# Adoption et Protection animale > Les Adoptés et Sortis d'affaire ! >  SEM 15: 33 chats dt blessés lourds, malades, de tout! AVT 12-13/04 (IDF)!

## SOSchatsNAC

Informations sur l'animal


*Type:* Chat de Maison
						
						






Situation actuelle


*Cet animal :* 
								
									est handicapé blessé et/ou malade, 
								
								
								
								
							
							




  ::  *DIFFUSION AUTORISÉE* *UNIQUEMENT AUPRÈS DE CONTACTS FIABLES**, SUR SITES DE PROTECTION ANIMALE**,** & INTERDITE SUR FACEBOOK, TWITTER OU SITES GRATUITS**!*  :: 
_(merci  de remettre cette mention à chaque    mise à jour au dessus des listes car  le message ne semble pas clair    pour tous nos lecteurs, et il est  important de respecter les consignes    données)_


Voici les anciens, la liste complète sera publiée mardi, pour réservation jeudi et vendredi.
Pour eux, idéalement, à réserver avant mardi, lors du premier passage véto.

 ::  *A RÉSERVER AU PLUS VITE, DE PREFERENCE POUR MARDI !!!!*  :: 



*ENDROIT N° 1*


*2) Femelle gris tabby 1 an sociable à peine timide*
 ::  *Gestante*  :: 

*3) Mâle noir et blanc 5 ans castré sociable

*

*ENDROIT N°2:*


*LE PLUS ANCIEN:* 

*
1) Mâle, 1 an, brun tabby, timidou mais sociable
*
*
CHATS DE LA SEMAINE PASSEE: 
*
*4) Mâle, 8 ans, noire et blanc, très sociable* _et édenté !__En forme, mange bien.
Se frotte aux barreaux de la cage quand on approche !
_** *Abcès à la joue gauche 
*
*5) Femelle, 1  an*_,_ *brun tabby, un peu craintive 
*_défend ses BB (comme une maman en prison en somme! Rien d'étonnant)_
* URGENCE!!* *A 3 bébés de quelques jours!!! 

6) Mâle, 1 an*_,_ * brun tabby sociable
** Coryza* **
* 
7) Mâle* _âge à venir,_ *brun tabby et blanc  craintif 

8) Femelle 11 mois brun tabby un peu craintive*

*9) Mâle 1 an noir craintif*

----------


## SOSchatsNAC

*SI   VOUS NE POUVEZ PAS       AIDER EN  ACCUEILLANT  UN CHAT VOUS POUVEZ FAIRE   UNE PROMESSE DE   DONS,     J'EN  RAPPELLE LES  PRINCIPES POUR CE SOS:*

*Ils servent à:*

  - Donner un *coup de pouce aux RARES associations qui prennent des chats de fourrière*, bien souvent considérés à tord comme des rebuts implaçables
  - *Encourager le sauvetage d'un chat nécessitant des soins*, parfois lourds
  - *Encourager le sauvetage d'un chat pas facilement plaçable*,           un FIV+, un craintif, un noir (non, vous ne rêvez pas, pour        certains,    noir ce n'est pas une couleur, et "ils se ressemblent        tous"), etc. 

*Dans les faits:*

*- Frais classiques couverts:* 
  castration, stérilisation, vaccin leucose, rappel de vaccin, déparasitage, test PCR pour chat positif
*- Frais exceptionnels:*
  Chats très malades, blessés, etc
*- Frais ponctuellement inclus à ces dons:*
  Co-voiturage qd co-voit très fréquemment faits par une seule et même           personne, ou quelqu'un qui tout simplement n'a pas trop de sous,   et    on      ne vas pas le stigmatiser de demander. Ou encore, achat  de   box,   car  qd     la seule chose qui manque pour sauver un chat,   c'est  "ça",   c'est      ridicule

*Quand verse-t-on son don?*

  - Quand je les ai pointés, les assocs vous contactent en MP
  - Après mise en ligne des factures en cas de soins, ou au moins annonce avant mise en ligne d'une somme estimée
  - On ne le verse que quand la liste est classée dans les sortis           d'affaire, car bien que je reposte chaque semaine les rares non  sortis          qui survivront aux dates fatidiques, cela signifie que  pour la      semaine     en cours, c'est terminé. Et comme je veux que  chaque  assoc     ait, dans   la   mesure du possible, un petit coup de  pouce,  en toute     logique, on   attend   que cela soit bouclé
*
Comment pointer son don?*

  - *On lance un "j'aimerais donner tant", ou "j'aimerais que N° soit sauvé, pour l'encourager, je souhaite donner X".*
  - *Il est à mon sens préférable de ne pas systématiquement flécher son don*,           car même avec la meilleure volonté du monde, parfois, les   assocs    ne      peuvent prendre "votre" favori. Et certains chats    n'intéressent        personne, en termes de dons, et doivent aussi être    sauvés. 
*En outre, il y a les assocs qui           interviennent de temps en temps, et celles qui viennent plus           régulièrement. Et les jeunes assocs, ne les oublions pas!*
  Aucun jugement de valeur, elles aident, déjà, on ne vas pas chipoter!      Et      tout le monde n'a pas toujours X places, ces SOS là sont des    SOS      parmi   tant d'autres!
*Ainsi, je répartis, en fin de SOS les           dons, en tentant de respecter vos souhaits, mais qd je peux ne  pas          reporter la moitié de la somme à la semaine suivante, et  pour ne   pas        créer d'inégalités, NI entre chats, NI entre  assocs, il est     possible,  et     compréhensible que je retouche les  promesses av  votre    accord.*

*Peut-on obtenir un reçu fiscal?
*
  - Oui, les reçus fiscaux sont possible selon les assocs!

  Alors, si vous n'avez pas d'impôts à payer, c'est qq part inutile d'en           demander un, on peut vous faire un reçu ou un "accusé de     réception"   de     don simple.

*Si vous en avez impérativement besoin, précisez: avec reçu
Si vous aimeriez bien, mais que, pour cette fois, au pire, soit: avec reçu si possible
Si vous n'en avez aucune utilité: reçu pas nécessaire*


*Je précise qu'une assoc qui peut/ne peut pas, n'est pas un gage de qualité ou de sérieux.*
  Une assoc jeune ne le peut souvent pas, parce que, précisément, elle est trop jeune.
  Les autres, celles qui peuvent, ont "de la bouteille", mais pas que,           c'est aussi une question de cohérence dans les statuts par  rapport     aux      critères de délivrance de ces derniers.

*Et enfin, comme on mixe les assocs qui           peuvent et ne peuvent pas, celles qui peuvent s'attendent   forcément  à        avoir moins d'aide, mais si elles peuvent, ne   serait-ce  qu'avoir   un      petit geste elle aussi, c'est sympa, tout   de même!
*
  Dans tous les cas, peu importe comment vous souhaitez fonctionner, je           donne les consignes de base, vous faites comme vous le sentez,  et    là       encore, prenez juste en compte deux choses: ils sont tous  en     danger,  et     le fait de faire de la place, même si X ou Y  n'est  pas    celui que   vous    aimeriez voir sortir lui laisse "cette  chance  là",    de l'air, et   de la    place dans les box, et pour  conclure,  je suis    seule à  répartir  les  dons,   car je suis un  particulier,  et que je  ne    privilégierai pas X  ou Y    assoc, mais  les critères  cités   ci-dessus,   et plus j'ai de dons  non    fléchés,  ou reportés,  mieux je   m'en sors.  

_Comme les lecteurs des semaines précédentes l'auront compris, mon           activité a été largement trop importante sur ces derniers mois  et          années, je compte relâcher un peu la pression et déléguer  tout  ce   que  je      peux, et de plus en plus, donc si      je      gagne du temps, tout le monde en gagne, surtout que les  dons     seront  ET     envoyés plus vite ET utilisés plus rapidement  par les     assocs qui  en  ont    clairement besoin!_

----------


## SOSchatsNAC

*Je rappelle ce sujet, si cela peut vous tenter de vous lancer! Rien de plus parlant que les personnes qui ont franchi le pas!!*  :: 

J'ai sauvé un chat en devenant FA, mon expérience, et pourquoi je ne la regrette pas!

----------


## SOSchatsNAC

*FA, ASSOCIATIONS, REFUGES, CO-VOITUREURS, N'ATTENDEZ PAS SI VOUS POUVEZ AIDER!*

  *************

*Pour les gens qui ne savent pas encore concrètement ce qu'est être "FA" (=Famille d'accueil) voici un lien:*

http://www.rescue-forum.com/discussions/41060-SOS!-FA-courte-et-longue-dur%C3%A9e-recherch%C3%A9es-sur-la-RP-au-del%C3%A0-topic-permanent?p=946243#post946243
*

Parfois, il suffit de faire se croiser la bonne FA avec la bonne assoc!

**En gros, le principe des SOS que nous sommes amenés à gérer: 
*
*1) liste postée sur Rescue le mardi pour les SOS fourrière de RP
2) nous recherchons des refuges des assocs 
3) qui chapeautent selon le cas des FA (Familles d'Accueil)
*
*Etre FA, c'est en gros, s'occuper du chat:*

_- le temps d'un co voit
- ou en FA de quarantaine (15 jours) le temps qu'une place se libère, pr qqn qui n'a par exemple pas la possibilité de le faire
- ou encore quelques mois, le temps que cela bouge ds les FA existantes de l'assoc X ou Y
- ou enfin, et l'idéal, FA jusqu'à adoption_
*
Une adoption, ça peut se faire en 3 semaines, comme en 2 mois, comme en 6 mois... 
Rien n'est jamais garanti, mais bon, généralement, ça se passe bien....* 

*Quand on souhaite être FA, on peut l'être pour:*

_- un chat sociable standard
- des chatons, av ou sans mère (et un chaton, c'est bordélique, dc         parfois, à tord, les gens pensent qu'un chaton c'est plus simple, pas         sûr! Un adulte ça a un caractère déjà "posé", et on sait un peu   plus à       quoi s'attendre)
- un blessé, qui a besoin de convalescence
- un chat plus particulier, comme un chat FIV+; un diabétique, un chat avec un autre souci
- ou un chat craintif, à sociabiliser, ça prend du temps, mais quel bonheur qd ça aboutit enfin!
- un chat en fin de vie, qui voudrait juste être aimé après avoir connu des cons et avant de mourir_


*L'assoc prend généralement à charge:*

_- les soins vétos de base comme le rappel de vaccins, la stérilisation
(c tjs sympa quand la FA peut amener le chat elle même chez le véto, ça fait gagner du temps, c participatif)
- les soins lourds, en cas de chats malades ou blessés
- les croquettes, selon le cas, qd c'est un cas de force majeure, type nourriture pr insuffisance rénale_

*Le placement se fait comme cela:*

_- bouche à oreille, si la FA a des pistes
- la FA fait un craquage, et adopte le chat
- le net, par le forum de l'assoc, ou ici, ou par annonces
- des journées adoptions, pr lesquelles les FA se déplacent, ou pas, et où les gens rencontrent les chats directement
- parfois le véto, la copine, le collègue ont des demandes de personnes autour d'elles, etc_
*
 Conditions d'accueil importantes:* :: 

_- pièce à dispo pour pouvoir prendre un chat     en     isolation au début (c'est tant une raison de précaution   sanitaire   de     base, valable pour tout chat issu de la rue, ou tout   chat non    vacciné,    etc, d'ailleurs + un moyen d'intégrer le chat  de  la    meilleure façon  qui   soit s'il est amené à vivre ensuite  avec  d'autres    animaux)
- chats de la FA vaccinés, et de préférence testés
- un chat en accueil ne sort pas, donc y penser avec la belle saison
_*
C'est ça, le circuit dans le contexte sorties fourrières, et adoptions via FA, de façon générale.* 

*Mais j'oublie sûrement pas mal de choses....* 


*En gros, tout le monde peut aider!!!!* 


*C**hacun est un maillon de la chaine*, cela ne repose pas sur une seule personne!!!

*A QUOI RESSEMBLENT CES NUMEROS?*

  Déjà, prenez mon profil, allez voir les fins de liste de mes précédents sujets. 
  Vous constaterez qu'ils sont tous des chats qui dans tous les cas         MERITENT que l'on se foule pour eux, qu'ils sont tous beaux,   touchants,       parfois abîmés psychologiquement et physiquement par la   vie, mais   que     rien n'est jamais perdu avec un minimum d'empathie   et de   patience!

http://www.rescue-forum.com/discussi...E8s+sauvetages

  Et ce lien là vous montrera des cas EXEMPLAIRES de "retour à la vie"   de       ces chats parfois dévastés, que l'amour a contribué à aider.
  Ils sont tous redevenus, des "chats de tout le monde", après avoir été des "numéros" et des "chats de personne"!

*Je conclue en rappelant que nous sommes en         contact av plusieurs assoc faisant partie de ce réseau, et que     certaines     chapeautent dans la France entière.
*
*Un co-voiturage ne doit pas être un frein, la distance peut se résoudre en train, en voiture, via une FA temporaire, etc...*  

*Je conclue en rappelant que ces chats là         sont des chats COMME LES AUTRES, comme les vôtres, comme les   miens,   et     non des déchets, ni des fous furieux, ils attendent   simplement   qu'on     leur tende la main, à cause d'une autre main qui   auparavant   les a  jeté    un jour à la rue....*

----------


## pouetpouet

cc, à nouveau dispo pr quarantaine chat sociable (voire timidou calme.) notamment le numéro 1 par exemple qui attend depuis longtemps.
 ::  
Tjs même contrainte , véto asso proche MEAUX.
BIZ

----------


## chatperlipopette

*RECAP FA 

**Quarantaine

**pouetpouet ( 77 ) :* pour un chat sociable/timidou ( le 1 ) 
*
**Moyenne durée

Longue durée*

----------


## Lexiekiwi

::  ::  :: *SEULS, DANS DES CAGES*: *LEURS VIES SONT EN JEU.....* 

Besoin d'*ASSOCIATIONS*, de *FAMILLES D'ACCUEIL* de tous types, de *COVOITUREURS!!!* ::  ::  :: 

Ces VIES ont besoin de *DONATEURS* également, les dons sont cruciaux, *SANS CES MAILLONS RÉUNIS*: chacun de ces chats voit l'échéance arriver, attendant qu'une main leur soit tendue, et non un sac poubelle direction congélateur... mais une seule main ne peut pas tout!!! 
*
Comment peut-on les laisser MOURIR*, et qui plus est DANS DES CIRCONSTANCES TELLES????? *Enfermés? Seuls?* Ayant TOUT à DONNER!!!
 :: * QUI PEUT LES AIDER??? *  ::

----------


## Lexiekiwi

*RECAP PROMESSES DE DONS:** 

20 € (Lexiekiwi)* selon les besoins*sans reçu*


*TOTAL : 20 €* 

 :: *Qui suit ?* ::

----------


## Tiffany52

:: *Je fais remonter, il ne faut pas les oublier*  ::

----------


## fina_flora

*​Je sors tout chat avec solution complète samedi de l'endroit 1 qui ne sera pas sorti avant bien sûr*

----------


## Muriel P

Y'a plus personne ici ???  ::  Eux sont toujours en danger de mort ! Qui propose quelque chose pour eux, un accueil de toute durée, un covoit, un don ???

----------


## Alexiel-chan

Si besoin j'ai 10 sacs IKEA chez moi en stock !

----------


## pacopanpan

::  ::  :: *SEULS, DANS DES CAGES*: *LEURS VIES SONT EN JEU.....* 

Besoin d'*ASSOCIATIONS*, de *FAMILLES D'ACCUEIL* de tous types, de *COVOITUREURS!!!* ::  ::  :: 

Ces VIES ont besoin de *DONATEURS* également, les dons sont cruciaux, *SANS CES MAILLONS RÉUNIS*: chacun de ces chats voit l'échéance arriver, attendant qu'une main leur soit tendue, et non un sac poubelle direction congélateur... mais une seule main ne peut pas tout!!! 
*
Comment peut-on les laisser MOURIR*, et qui plus est DANS DES CIRCONSTANCES TELLES????? *Enfermés? Seuls?* Ayant TOUT à DONNER!!!
 :: * QUI PEUT LES AIDER??? *  :: 



*Y'a plus personne ici ???  Eux sont toujours en danger de mort ! Qui propose quelque chose pour eux, un accueil de toute durée, un covoit, un don ???  


oui c'est paques la chasse aux oeufs faut il les oublier pour autant?     *

----------


## Venise nest pas en Italie

*Je rappelle d'ores et déjà, que si une FA en RP se présente pour 1 mois , la N°2 gestante et en fourrière depuis plusieurs semaine, peut être sauvée. On a une asso et une FA longue durée, alors n attendez pas pour vous manifester d autant qu il faudrait la faire sortir en priorité et avant samedi.*
La semaine risque d'etre très compliquée puisque raccourcie par le we de paques et dépeuplée cause vacances scolaires

----------


## Tiffany52

> *Je rappelle d'ores et déjà, que si une FA en RP se présente pour 1 mois , la N°2 gestante et en fourrière depuis plusieurs semaine, peut être sauvée. On a une asso et une FA longue durée, alors n attendez pas pour vous manifester d autant qu il faudrait la faire sortir en priorité et avant samedi.*
> La semaine risque d'etre très compliquée puisque raccourcie par le we de paques et dépeuplée cause vacances scolaires


Je dis ça comme ça, mais je vois dans le récap FA que pouetpouet qui est en RP, peut prendre un chat en quarantaine. La quarantaine c'est 15 jours, peut être pourrait-elle garder la minette gestante 15 jours de plus ?

----------


## Muriel P

> Véronique reste FA pour Grocharou et Rohan


Je ne sais pas si tu avais eu mon MP : peux-tu m'envoyer les coordonnées de Véronique afin que je puisse faire le contrat FA pour Rohan ? Merci ^^

----------


## SOSchatsNAC

Peut-on avoir des nouvelles et des photos des chats éventuellement ? Merci à tous!

----------


## Venise nest pas en Italie

_Je suis très triste de vous annoncer que Bouli nous a quitté aujourd'hui_  :: _
Il laisse Véronique et Rohan orphelins
Les crises de gingivite ces derniers mois se rapprochaient insidieusement. Les dents arrachées et les différents traitements entrepris ne fonctionnaient plus, des complications survenaient. Depuis 10 jours il ne mangeait pratiquement plus et était arrivé au bout du chemin. Le vétérinaire est passé  aujourd'hui pour le soulager et le laisser partir sur son canapé préféré dans les bras de sa maîtresse et à coté de son copain Rohan. 

Salut Bouli
Pièce jointe 55219_
*Je suis certaine que ces 2 années passées auprès de ta protectrice qui t'avait sorti de cet enfer, avec ton copain Rohan ont été les plus belles de ta vie. Toi que personne ne regardait avec ta tache de mercurochrome sur la joue, ton obésité et ton fiv, tu as été accueilli à cur ouvert par celle qui était devenue ta maîtresse, et tu avais trouvé un merveilleux compagnon avec lequel vous deviez surement vous raconter vos histoires de fourrière et de misère eu égard aux câlins et papouilles que vous vous prodiguiez mutuellement pour vous rassurer. 
Tu vas beaucoup nous manquer*

----------


## babou93

Merci Venise, il va tellement me manquer. 2 ans au mois d'avril que ma boule etait a la maison. J'ai eu un coup de foudre tout de suite quand je l'ai vu. Il était  ma boule de bouli, ma boule d'amour, ma boule de chéri

----------


## SarahC

J'ai toujours eu plaisir à voir cet avatar, qui était pour moi un bel exemple de "plénitude", le bonheur parfait pour des minous de fourrière si invisibles avant cela....



Je suis profondément navrée pour vous et pour Rohan, le vide laissé est comme nous pouvons tous nous le représenter, et je ne peux que m'associer à votre peine. Le petit Bouli et son mercurochrome, il nous avait tant ému lorsque nous l'avions découvert, tant ému lorsqu'il repartait dans une nouvelle vie avec un copain et une môman avec lesquels il avait tissé des liens fusionnels uniques, et il nous émeut encore ce jour, pour des raisons à l'opposé de tout le bonheur que ces histoires "d'internet" -qui sont finalement l'histoire collective de la protection animale avec un grand P et un grand A- nous apportent car on se sent si proches de vous dans le bonheur, mais aussi dans la tristesse, que tous ceux qui l'ont connu partagerons avec vous. Toutes mes pensées à vous deux et à Bouli, petit ange.

----------


## momo

Doux repos petit BOULI et merci Babou...

----------


## coch

je me joins à cette tristesse et je dois dire que c'est vraiment dur, car si au début tout est venu par venise et rohan cette famille était vraiment comme les doigts d'une main fait pour fonctionner ensembles. ce sont de grandes histoires faites de beaucoup d'amour qui se sont écrites pour nous aussi proches du cœur que lointaines dans l'espace que nous n'oublions pas sans doute car nous vivons autant pour eux.
triste triste de voir un ange partir, beaucoup de soutient au cœur de sa maman tu es ce petit bout qui ne se comble jamais dont le manque nous accompagne toujours.

----------


## Sév51

Triste nouvelle  :: 
Bon courage Babou93...

----------


## BigRedCat

Toutes mes pensees et celle de Grocharou vous accompagnent Babou93

----------

